# medication question



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi I have forgotten to take my medication as planned, is missing it for one day not going to cause any problems? Thankyou


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If it's Synthroid you're talking about, you can just double up on it tomorrow. I've done that a few times...no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think so. T4 stays in your system for weeks and T3 stays for a few days. I think you are good to go on that.

Hugs,


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Octavia said:


> If it's Synthroid you're talking about, you can just double up on it tomorrow. I've done that a few times...no problem whatsoever.


hi it is levothyroxine sodium. Thanks for response.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> I don't think so. T4 stays in your system for weeks and T3 stays for a few days. I think you are good to go on that.
> 
> Hugs,


Ok, thanks for that.  since increasing doses, I've started to notice a weight gain with the levothyroxine. I haven't changed my diet habits though i know i really should, given what i eat. Something to raise with doctor Friday?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I replied in your other thread.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Missing one day of medication won't be a problem.


----------

